# GAFFNEY, SC. A/F-no id- name STARLA-Urgent



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*STARLA *

Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x47z_UdYtCw 

Meet Starla. This girl has been at the shelter for a while. At first, she was going to be euthanized as soon as her hold time was up. The shelter team felt she was too much of a risk for public adoption. However, as time passed and one of the girls started working with her daily, they began to see her potential. However, the shelter still only wants Starla to go to rescue so she can be further evaluated by someone who is familiar with the German Shepherd temperament. Please hurry, though, Starla has already been there longer than is normally allowed….. 

The animals at the shelter have five days to find a home. The Humane Society of Cherokee County, Inc., is the rescue and adoption agent for this shelter. We are trying to save as many animals as possible from this shelter by adoption. <span style="color: #3333FF">The $75 adoption fee includes all rabies, DHPP and bordatella vaccinations, spay or neuter, microchip, and heartworm test. </span>
For a quick response and/or adoption appointment, email the Rescue Coordinator, Judy Wyles, at <span style="color: #FF0000">[email protected] </span>. The Cherokee County shelter is located in Gaffney, SC just a few minutes off I-85 and only about 20 miles northeast of Spartanburg, SC and about 50 miles southwest of Charlotte, NC. 

This shelter is very rescue-friendly and will work with reputable rescuers to get these animals to safety. *Thank you for helping us to save the life of a homeless, unwanted, and soon to be killed, shelter animal! *


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Why does her video say "Starla has Rescue" on it, if she is still available?


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

I emailed for more info.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

We got word that she went to rescue.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

That is awesome!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes, confirmed that she went to rescue.


----------

